# Anyone know anything about this?



## catlvr976 (Feb 16, 2003)

Hello everyone,

I've lurked here in the past to try and learn about circ. I know that if I was to ever have a son, he'd not be circ'd. My dh (who is circ'd) on the other hand, doesn't quite know. We are due with our 3rd baby at the end of the month, we don't know what it'll be, and so far, we have 2 dd's, so we've not had to deal with this issue.

At first, he said no, b/c there was no medical need for it, but now he's been listening to a show called Loveline (it's on tv or the radio) and has heard a few intact men call in and say that when they have sex, it is painful for them; they feel like pins are being stuck in them and they have bleeding afterwards. The dr on the show tells them that it's just going to get worse and they're going to have to be circ'd. So now, b/c of this, my dh is not real sure what to do. Does anyone know what these men are experiencing, how common is it, why does it happen? What info can I show my dh about this?

Thanks for your help!!


----------



## Nathan1097 (Nov 20, 2001)

Never heard of that. The loveline woman seems biased toward circ, if you ask me. How is it that "all these women" happen to call in with this weird "pins and needles" thing? How can that be a normal way sex is supposed to be?


----------



## ColoradoMama (Nov 22, 2001)

Sorry, I don't know about Loveline. BUT - google "botched circumcision." Read him all the stories of men who are angry because their sex lives are difficult, painful, or nonexistant because of botched circumcisions. That might change his mind. Good luck.


----------



## frenchie (Mar 21, 2006)

I don't know...possibly phimosis? Phimosis can be avoided with proper care of your son's penis...which basically means no special attention. The foreskin is adhered to the glans (head) like a fingernail is adhered to the nail bed. When the foreskin is forcibly retracted, it's torn from the glans. This will cause pain and sometimes bleeding. The foreskin will then adhere back to the glans, but scar tissue forms. That scar tissue will prevent the foreskin from being fully retracile. There are different degrees of phimosis, some more extreme than others...from what I've observed. Somebody here posted a link to a page with tons of pictures....it's rather agonizing to see the real extreme cases...the ones that are not fixable.

Revamp, I'm sure he will chime in, was able to fix his phimosis without any medical care.

The problem is, pediatricians will tell you that you need to keep your son's penis "clean" by retracting the foreskin and washing it. Before I knew any better, the very first ped that saw my son gently retracted his foreskin, and I did so myself maybe twice....before I realized here was no need to. Thankfully he never showed any signs of irritation...no redness or swelling of any kind.....however, .he did that himself from diddling with it so much.

Stick around here...ask lots of questions. I have learned more here in the past few months...and I thought I knew all I needed to know!


----------



## frenchie (Mar 21, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Nathan1097*
Never heard of that. The loveline woman seems biased toward circ, if you ask me. How is it that "all these women" happen to call in with this weird "pins and needles" thing? How can that be a normal way sex is supposed to be?

Actually, he's a man...Dr. Drew. The show has been on KROQ since the 80's. I used to listen to it for years! Also, it's *men* calling in to comlplain about the pain, not women. (according to the op)


----------



## Revamp (May 12, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *frenchie*
Revamp, I'm sure he will chime in, was able to fix his phimosis without any medical care.

You know me way too well...

Yes, phimosis is easily curable through methods devoid of operations or medications, I know this from first hand experience. Literally.









It sounds likely that those men were suffering from phimosis or frenulum breve, the first is when the foreskin can not fit around the glans and is easily curable as I mentioned before except in the most severe cases where your son might have to use steroid creams or have an operation named a prepuplastory where the skin is stretched out, the second is basically when the frenulum, which is a band or tag of skin that connects the foreskin to the glans just like the one in your mouth that connects your lips to your gums and tongue to your mouth-bed, is a little or much too short.

That does not require a circumcision either! An operation named a frenuplastory can easily cure it by extending aforementioned organ to an adequete length.

Those are the only conditions which could be causing these men's woes that I know of and neither require a circumcision. The show's presenter/doctor is presumably circumcised and ill-informed, ignorant and perhaps incompetant.


----------



## kldliam (Jan 7, 2006)

I am not sure what the medical problem is with these callers, but circumcision does not have to be the FIRST line of treatment. It most certainly shouldn't be employed as a preemtive treatment either. That is just way too aggressive.

And for the Dr. to suggest that...is nothing short of irresponsible! Doctors are extremely divided on circ. (and the ones who support it, IMO, like the extra cash that it brings). It sounds like he is listening to a pro-circ doctor! Ask him to turn the station to a show where there is an anti-circ doctor giving advice. He may find the 'recommendations' very different! ALWAYS get a 2nd, 3rd, and 4th opinion and preferabally from a no circ doc! Here are some right here:

http://www.doctorsopposingcircumcision.org/

Consenting to the removal of your son's foreskin is invasive and aggressive and you would be making your decision based on an 'assumption' from the mouth of a pro-circ fiend who either profits nicely off of babyskins or is uneducated about the purpose and function of the male foreskin. Relax. Your son to be wont be having sex for a very long time...so if by some small chance he does encounter this problem, let HIM be the one to decide what forms of treatment he might like to pursue. It should always be HIS choice to keep or disgard part of his body...and he will rightfully have that choice when he becomes sexually active.

A circumcision may not be necessary even if he does encounter this problem, there are many ways to treat common penile problems without employing the most aggressive measure of circ. Please "do not throw the baby out with the bathwater".

kathleen


----------



## Nathan1097 (Nov 20, 2001)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *frenchie*
Actually, he's a man...Dr. Drew. The show has been on KROQ since the 80's. I used to listen to it for years! Also, it's *men* calling in to comlplain about the pain, not women. (according to the op)

Oh! I got the people mixed up. There's a woman on Discovery Health as well who does a relationship call-in show. I know who Dr. Drew is. That's weird then- he has a new show on sex ONLY and for him to recommend circ.... I guess we know that he's circ'd, huh?


----------



## MommytoB (Jan 18, 2006)

Two theories of the loveline talk

One a couple of guys with or w/o foreskin could be making a exaggerated problem to see what kind of knowledge that person has or as in to make fun of it by giggling at the answers afterwards

Two a young kid who is has first started to 'retract' while proably have a first 'sexual experience at the time of starting to retract ' like the first time of beginning 'gliding motion ' that could be weird/sore if it never done that before. A chance of forcible 'retraction' that was continous that may have caused some 'acquired phimosis'

If any kid as in teenager sixten & older that end up having 'true phimosis' there are 'stretching methods', steriod creams, or dorsal slit .


----------



## catlvr976 (Feb 16, 2003)

Quote:

Actually, he's a man...Dr. Drew. The show has been on KROQ since the 80's. I used to listen to it for years! Also, it's *men* calling in to comlplain about the pain, not women. (according to the op)
That is correct!! I'll have to show my dh this thread and hopefully he'll come around.

Thanks!!


----------



## Tofu the Geek (Dec 2, 2003)

Your husband wants to chop off part of his penis because of a few anonymous guys calling in to a radio show??? WOW! You should seriously get him to sit down and think about the logic in that.

Son: "Dad, why did you get me circumcised? My glans is all dried out and my skin is very tight when I have an erection. It takes me very long to orgasm and my girlfriend doesn't like the vigorous pounding."
Dad: Well some guys on a radio show called in once saying they didn't like being intact so I thought I'd just assume that you would also have future problems being intact and make the decision for you to chop off part of your penis. Yup, pretty sure those radio show guys knew exactly what they were talking about."

Anyway, the difference is, the men calling in are adults and can make the decision for themselves whether or not they want to get circumcised. Why would your husband want to make that decision for his infant son on the slim chance he might have a problem? Let the penis owner decides what he wants to do with his penis. It is much more likely that your son will NOT have any problems and your husband will have agreed to cut of part of his penis for NOTHING. And like others have said, it's likely these men could have their issues solved WITHOUT circumcision.


----------



## Revamp (May 12, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MommytoB*
'stretching methods'











I love euphamisms...


----------



## Bm31 (Jun 5, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ColoradoMama*
BUT - google "botched circumcision." Read him all the stories of men who are angry because their sex lives are difficult, painful, or nonexistant because of botched circumcisions.

VERY, VERY good point!! I would say that's been my experience.

Whatever these intact men are experiencing can't be a common problem. Just think about it, the penis was designed to be a pleasurable sex organ. If that weren't the case, we would cease to exist.

I have sometimes read of younger intact teens/men complaining of basically two things, phimosis and hypersensitivity (described as almost painful initially) when they do first become retractable. But they are really more developmental in nature than "problems" and DO improve over time.

As Revamp has demonstrated, some stretching exercises will usually fix the developmental phimosis. The tougher cases would be what I believe is called pathological phimosis, where the foreskin has been damaged and become non-elastic with scar tissue. This is almost always the result of bad, outdated medical advice to retract (prematurely) and clean on a regular basis. I suspect this is often the case with phimosis "problems" in the US because of the ignorance of the intact penis.







:

The hypersensitivity issue will resolve itself over a few months time with regular exposure. For teens or young men in a hurry, it can seem like a "problem." But what seems like sensisitivity = sensation later on.....something they will be glad to have in the long haul.

FWIW, I would have much rather dealt with an uncommon, naturally-arising situation than had problems CAUSED by something that didn't need to be done.


----------



## Intactguy57 (Mar 13, 2006)

I have been intact for 57 years and have had sex thousands of times and never have I incountered problems as described like that. I don't believe much of anything I hear on call in shows because it is to easy to have "set up" calls which are done to promote the belief of the show host most of the time. Take it from someone who knows first hand if this is truly a man calling in with a problem like that he really does have a medical problem but circ should not be the first and only answer. "Yep" the show host is circed and thinks avery male in the world should be also, I feel sorry for him. I just wished that he could feel the things that I feel during sex his mind would change in a hurry.


----------



## InDaPhunk (Jun 24, 2005)

Dr Drew is incredibly wishy-washy when it comes to circumcision. I remembered that he was from some previous link here, so I googled it. HTH:

http://www.drdrew.com/article.asp?id=496

He manages to be both a proponant and detractor of each "side" equally. If I were looking for actual info, that answer would make me more confused than ever







: . It's just chock full of non-info, but non-info that sounds horrible and frightening. I'd be scared to even HAVE a penis, intact or not, after reading that thing.

Really, he should have just answered "NO." and been done with it







: .

Isn't he a spokesperson for some impotancy med?


----------



## Revamp (May 12, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *InDaPhunk*
Dr Drew is incredibly wishy-washy when it comes to circumcision. I remembered that he was from some previous link here, so I googled it. HTH:

http://www.drdrew.com/article.asp?id=496

He manages to be both a proponant and detractor of each "side" equally. If I were looking for actual info, that answer would make me more confused than ever







: . It's just chock full of non-info, but non-info that sounds horrible and frightening. I'd be scared to even HAVE a penis, intact or not, after reading that thing.

Really, he should have just answered "NO." and been done with it







: .

Isn't he a spokesperson for some impotancy med?


Wow... That felt like I was reading a blamanche. Just try reading some of that stuff out loud... It sounds like a jellyfish being dropped from a great height onto a concrete floor.

He started with this line: "This is a huge controversy that continues to rage in this country." which is basically a euphamism for "If I take too strong a stance either way I am probably going to get lynched so I will just ramble on with some double-speak until I have filled up 500 words or so..."

I can appreciate why but that was not really worth reading.


----------



## Lara vanAEsir (May 24, 2006)




----------



## Yoshua (Jan 5, 2006)

ok, if this was any other operation.

Such as a Tonsilectomy, or the removal of the appendix...

Would your husband just say 'well, it may cause issues in the future so lets take it out within a week of being born?'

probably not. This is the fear factor, use logic.....


----------



## ColoradoMama (Nov 22, 2001)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Yoshua*
ok, if this was any other operation.

Such as a Tonsilectomy, or the removal of the appendix...

Would your husband just say 'well, it may cause issues in the future so lets take it out within a week of being born?'

probably not. This is the fear factor, use logic.....

Hi Yoshua! Good to "see" you!
Back on topic - except that circumcision is cosmetic.


----------



## Yoshua (Jan 5, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ColoradoMama*
Hi Yoshua! Good to "see" you!
Back on topic - except that circumcision is cosmetic.


The premise is that he is attempting to avoid a surgery later for problems that do not exist today.

Not all circumcisions are cosmetic, but their nessesity is always in question.


----------



## MCatLvrMom2A&X (Nov 18, 2004)

I have read that the first time a man has sex it can cause bleeding. I think it is kinda like when a woman has sex for the first time. Sounds natural to me and definatly no reason to think that a baby needs circed to prevent it







: The ones I read about said once it healed it was more stretchy. Also if it is a frenulum issue that can be easily fixed like a pp mentioned with a simple surgery that does NOT include circ of any kind.


----------



## Revamp (May 12, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MRDCatLvr*
I have read that the first time a man has sex it can cause bleeding. I think it is kinda like when a woman has sex for the first time. Sounds natural to me and definatly no reason to think that a baby needs circed to prevent it







: The ones I read about said once it healed it was more stretchy. Also if it is a frenulum issue that can be easily fixed like a pp mentioned with a simple surgery that does NOT include circ of any kind.

Well the bleeding first time thing is a little different...

Women have a hymen which, if not broken before as it often is, can snap during sex and bleed. Men have no such construct although perhaps the frenulum might.


----------



## ColoradoMama (Nov 22, 2001)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Yoshua*
The premise is that he is attempting to avoid a surgery later for problems that do not exist today.

I get it - I'm just saying it's even worse because a burst appendix can kill you. I've never known of a man dying because he was intact, KWIM? And while some circumcisions are "medical" - RIC is cosmetic IMO.

That whole "fix" it now before there's a "problem" later just kills me. I'm not going to have my daughters' breasts chopped off to prevent breast cancer, and something like 1 in 7 or 1 in 8 women statistically get breast cancer.


----------



## Tofu the Geek (Dec 2, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Lara vanÆsir*
http://www.icon.co.za/~hugot/circum/images/Bud2.jpg

uke I think you might want to put a graphic image warning on that one!


----------



## Yoshua (Jan 5, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ColoradoMama*
I get it - I'm just saying it's even worse because a burst appendix can kill you. I've never known of a man dying because he was intact, KWIM? And while some circumcisions are "medical" - RIC is cosmetic IMO.

That whole "fix" it now before there's a "problem" later just kills me. I'm not going to have my daughters' breasts chopped off to prevent breast cancer, and something like 1 in 7 or 1 in 8 women statistically get breast cancer.


I understand that.

But she wants ways to help the situation. That is why I listed what I did. What I listed debunks that thought process. Someone who thinks there is a possible clinical problem does not understand that those 'clinical' problems do not need a circ.

You have to find a way to circumvent that argument. Not just call them an idiot. Which honestly they ARE being because of the fear factor, but it just isnt nice to point that out to them.

KWIM?


----------



## TigerTail (Dec 22, 2002)

OT It's 'blancmange'. (And I enjoyed hear Dr Drew described as one







.)

PS We just call it 'pudding'. Your pud & our pud (and pud means something entirely different over here, btw) are not alike.







But people who eat Spotted Dick can't really complain if I tease them about their 'pud'.









Sorryto be pedantic, but I have a sneaking suspician that like I, you might prefer being corrected than living your life spelling 'blancmange' incorrectly.


----------



## ColoradoMama (Nov 22, 2001)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Yoshua*
I understand that.

But she wants ways to help the situation. That is why I listed what I did. What I listed debunks that thought process. Someone who thinks there is a possible clinical problem does not understand that those 'clinical' problems do not need a circ.

You have to find a way to circumvent that argument. Not just call them an idiot. Which honestly they ARE being because of the fear factor, but it just isnt nice to point that out to them.

KWIM?

I'm not arguing with you - I'm agreeing with you! I just added my POV to yours! I think it's a good train of thought, and definitely one to present to many people.


----------



## Lara vanAEsir (May 24, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TechnoGranola*
uke I think you might want to put a graphic image warning on that one!

Gotcha


----------



## Islay (Apr 29, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TigerTail*
OT It's 'blancmange'. (And I enjoyed hear Dr Drew described as one







.)

PS We just call it 'pudding'. Your pud & our pud (and pud means something entirely different over here, btw) are not alike.







But people who eat Spotted Dick can't really complain if I tease them about their 'pud'.









Sorryto be pedantic, but I have a sneaking suspician that like I, you might prefer being corrected than living your life spelling 'blancmange' incorrectly.









OT: blancmange / _n._ a sweet, opaque, gelatinous dessert made with flavoured cornflower and milk. Mmm...I used to love it as a little boy.

Pudding: yet another example of "two nations divided by a common language"!
But then, I think Americans delight in corrupting the _English_ language.







We use the term 'pudding' in a very general sense (unless it's used as in Bread and Butter Pudding, for example). "Hey Mum, what's for pudding?"

Loved your Spotted Dick comment, by the way!

May I sneakingly suspect that you'd like me to correct your spelling of 'suspicion'?









Christopher


----------



## Nathan1097 (Nov 20, 2001)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Lara vanÆsir*

Maybe these men have some mild form of phimosis? Then they need to masturbate. Now if any man would have a choice..... have this happen to their penis (I got this off a pro-circ website btw.) http://www.icon.co.za/~hugot/circum/images/Bud2.jpg *







: Graphic*


Yeah, that's pretty much what removing "the foreskin" does to a penis! My site has a similar picture of a similar technique ("freehand") but on a newborn.


----------



## frenchie (Mar 21, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Revamp*

Those are the only conditions which could be causing these men's woes that I know of and neither require a circumcision. The show's presenter/doctor is presumably circumcised

IIRC, Dr. Drew is Jewish.


----------



## Revamp (May 12, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TigerTail*
OT It's 'blancmange'. (And I enjoyed hear Dr Drew described as one







.)

PS We just call it 'pudding'. Your pud & our pud (and pud means something entirely different over here, btw) are not alike.







But people who eat Spotted Dick can't really complain if I tease them about their 'pud'.









Sorryto be pedantic, but I have a sneaking suspician that like I, you might prefer being corrected than living your life spelling 'blancmange' incorrectly.









Ah, my mistake. I ameded it just now.

My point was just that that piece of writing was utterly devoid of substance, it felt like my eyes were pushing right through it just reading it...

And I suppose it is too much to hope that his parents were advocates of the _Bris Shalom_...


----------



## tireesix (Apr 27, 2006)

I have an IUD fitted, whenever we have sex it causes irritation to DHs penis, apparently it feels like something is 'stabbing' him........ Maybe it is this???


----------



## Lara vanAEsir (May 24, 2006)




----------



## phatchristy (Jul 6, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Lara vanÆsir*
If your son does have this problem, it will be when he is a sexually active adult and capable of deciding on his own what type of treatment to persue. I hjave never had a sexual partner complain about this, and I have had quite a few sexual partners.

Maybe these men have some mild form of phimosis? Then they need to masturbate. Now if any man would have a choice..... have this happen to their penis (I got this off a pro-circ website btw.) http://www.icon.co.za/~hugot/circum/images/Bud2.jpg *







: Graphic*

or masturbate.... what would he choose??

OMG, that is a horrific photo! I am personally disturbed by it and a few levels. That doc cut off ALL of the innerforeskin, and the frenulum (those would be the sensitive areas left on a circ'd man).







: If someone is going to want to get circ'd you would think they would only remove the outer foreskin and leave all of the frenulum. I have a link somewhere of a circ which was done that left the frenulum intact and nearly all of the innerforeskin. It was on an anti-RIC blog, where the guy was essentially saying that if their children decided when they were 18, they could spare a lot of the parts which are removed during a typical RIC. I will have to find that link. It's also a GREAT blog!


----------



## TigerTail (Dec 22, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Islay*
May I sneakingly suspect that you'd like me to correct your spelling of 'suspicion'?









Christopher

You know it







. (Pooh, that was more a typo, I know how to spell it; if I read my own posts I would've caught it.







) Thank you.


----------



## phatchristy (Jul 6, 2005)

Here is that link I mentioned in my last post...there is a pic down there of an adult circ which at least spared some of the sensitive parts.

I showed this link to a few friends, and they thought it was a great blog (written by a cir'd man).

http://wreckingboy.livejournal.com/318545.html

I once talked to a man who was circ'd as an adult, he said he was victimized on several fronts...he discovered after he didn't actually "need" to be circ'd, and his doctor ignored his requests for a loose circ, he wanted as much of the inner foreskin as possible and the frenulum. Instead the doc cut him very tight, removing the frenulum and virtually all the innerforeskin.


----------



## Nathan1097 (Nov 20, 2001)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *tireesix*
I have an IUD fitted, whenever we have sex it causes irritation to DHs penis, apparently it feels like something is 'stabbing' him........ Maybe it is this???

I also have an IUD and don't generally have this problem, though I've heard others say so too. It only happens in certain positions and/or if the strings are cut TOO short or too long- that is, they can't wrap around your cervix and stay out of the way.


----------



## parker313 (Oct 15, 2002)

Dr Drew is a Dr, but is a psychiatrist, not a pedi, urologist or even general practitioner... So, he's not likely to be the best source of info for circ issues.


----------



## trmpetplaya (May 30, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TechnoGranola*
Your husband wants to chop off part of his penis because of a few anonymous guys calling in to a radio show??? WOW! You should seriously get him to sit down and think about the logic in that.









: That's pretty messed up... My dh has had NO problems whatsoever with his foreskin and I am eternally grateful to my (late) MIL for protecting him when he was a baby







There was no bleeding the first time he had intercourse either... but I guess it could happen to some guys.

The foreskin is such an integral part of the penis... really. I still can't wrap my mind around how a circ'd penis works... obviously it does since all these circ'd men have baby boys (and then circ them







) but I honestly have no idea how it would work at all







I guess I could go round up some porn one of these days and find out, but then again, maybe not









love and peace.


----------



## Susuhound (Jul 5, 2006)

I would say the men were paid to call in with their c****y story. Sounds like the doc made it up. JMO.


----------



## Revamp (May 12, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *trmpetplaya*







I guess I could go round up some porn one of these days and find out, but then again, maybe not









Blurhga...

It is problematic finding porn that does *not* include mutilated members. I once emailed a gay site telling them that I would sign up if they included just _one_ single intact guy.

No reply...


----------



## Lara vanAEsir (May 24, 2006)




----------



## Revamp (May 12, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Lara vanÆsir*
I find the exact opposite. I see plenty of intact men in porn -yes, I am female, yes I do enjoy porn. In Europe, where porn on regular T.V. is normal in some countries, I saw only intact men.

When I was pregnant, my sex drive kicked into high gear, and since DB was taking up extra shifts, and I had been advised to quite working because of the high-stress enviroment, I ventured onto the internet. There were *plenty* of intact men.

I assume there is a lack of intact men in _mainstream_ American porn, like the Jenna Jameson and company sort.

Hmm, well I am speaking mainly from the internet here. I have not seen much in the way of British pornography...


----------



## Islay (Apr 29, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TigerTail*
You know it







. (Pooh, that was more a typo, I know how to spell it; if I read my own posts I would've caught it.







) Thank you.

































Christopher


----------



## Lula's Mom (Oct 29, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Revamp*
Blurhga...

It is problematic finding porn that does *not* include mutilated members. I once emailed a gay site telling them that I would sign up if they included just _one_ single intact guy.

No reply...

HEY! Aren't you 16? No porn for you, come back 2 year!

Oops, sorry, mama mode.


----------



## Islay (Apr 29, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Lula's Mom*
HEY! Aren't you 16? No porn for you, come back 2 year!

Oops, sorry, mama mode.

















But he's an intelligent young man with his heart and mind in the right place. Oh, and the age of consent in the UK is 16, by the way.

'Mama mode' or not, I'm sure you welcome him, as I do.









James -









Christopher


----------



## Lula's Mom (Oct 29, 2003)

Ah, he knows I







him. So on English porn websites, it asks you to click if you are 16, not 18? Interesting.

(Oh, btw, it was a reference to Seinfeld's Soup Nazi- _"No soup for you! Come back 1 year!"_ Not come back _here_ in 2 years, but to the porn sites.)


----------



## Lara vanAEsir (May 24, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Lula's Mom*
HEY! Aren't you 16? No porn for you, come back 2 year!

Oops, sorry, mama mode.









Oh but it was strictly medical. Soley to aid in the cure of his phimosis.


----------

